# Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches. :( Help!



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

I already posted a thread about my rat Barnabee being aggressive, but the situation has changed, so I've decided to post a new thread. Hope that's okay! Now Barnabee is biting in a non-aggressive way - he doesn't attack, he just bites down on one of us. We're both getting wary of him; however, I wouldn't call him aggressive at all - he just seems to want to sink his teeth into us when we're petting or playing with him.

We've already tried "squeaking" and putting him back in his cage after he bites us, but he's still doing it. Any other advice?

UPDATE: Okay, so Barnabee bit my mother again while she was cleaning his cage, very hard on her finger. The wound was to the bone, and she needs stitches. She's terrified of him now and doesn't want to let him out or play with him anymore. I am picking him up next weekend and had planned on introducing him to my new rat "Shy Guy" then. So my questions are:

1. Is his aggression likely due to hormones, or is he aggressive because he's been alone and is frustrated?
2. Should I wait on beginning to introduce him to Shy Guy?
3. If I need to get Barnabee neutered, should I got ahead and get Shy Guy neutered, too? (Do all male rats need to be neutered?)

Any help or advice would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

Well am have that problem with my rat are you playing with them in a rough way? They also need to get used to you and they get to know things through their mouth. If it doesn't hurt leave them alone for a while then try again whenever you play/ pet them and they dont bite give them a treat they will learn. BTW my rat looks just like yours


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

No, we aren't playing with him in a rough way, and we've had him for about four months now, so he's got to be used to us by now. And he's really just biting my mother now. We're trying to teach him through rewards, ie treats, and "punishment," ie. putting him back into his cage, but he hasn't learned yet.

 And my rat is adorable, so yours must be, too!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

Mine used to bite hard but then through lots of play time and handling and me saying no sternly adn pushing him away when he did he now knows he can only nibble not bite me


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

when you say non-aggressive, and biting down on you...does he break the skin? Or does he bite down and then let go, back up a step and look at you? That is Rat for "please stop doing that" If he's just standing there biting rather than rushing at you and biting (bloody) then it's likely still aggressive.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

He rarely breaks the skin but bites down hard enough to make us nervous. He's kind of scraping his teeth across the skin, but still hard enough to hurt. He doesn't seem angry at all, though; he does it no matter what we're doing - sitting and watching him, petting him, grooming him, etc. We're going to try to increase his play-time/interaction time to see if that helps.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*



Rebecca {back in August} said:


> He rarely breaks the skin but bites down hard enough to make us nervous. He's kind of scraping his teeth across the skin, but still hard enough to hurt. He doesn't seem angry at all, though; he does it no matter what we're doing - sitting and watching him, petting him, grooming him, etc. We're going to try to increase his play-time/interaction time to see if that helps.


He is telling you to back off....if he bites down and lets go like that. You're doing something that makes him nervous or uncomfortable maybe. Try to figure out EXACTLY when he does this. Is it when you stroke his head or his back...does he come up to you and do this without you going near him, etc.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

It seems like he does it the most when we aren't petting him, i.e. just sitting and watching him run around. He runs up and grabs our hands or arms and bites down on it several times very quickly until we "squeak," and then he gets really still and watches us. He did it a few moments ago and actually brought the blood. I'm baffled!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*



Rebecca {back in August} said:


> It seems like he does it the most when we aren't petting him, i.e. just sitting and watching him run around. He runs up and grabs our hands or arms and bites down on it several times very quickly until we "squeak," and then he gets really still and watches us. He did it a few moments ago and actually brought the blood. I'm baffled!


Oh sorry but unless you think he's just playing rough, but normally for this you would actually be interacting with him, not just watching. Biting down several times hard IS an aggressive move on his part.

Give me his whole history, age, how long you've had him, when behaviours started, what he was like before, any cagemates, and any changes in cagemates or environment?

You may have put some of this info in other posts but its best to put it ALL up in one post, otherwise things can get missed.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

Alright, I think he's about six months old, unaltered. I've had him since April and had him with me in my apartment until July; then I had to move him in with my mother because my summer job didn't allow me to have pets. He loves her and didn't seem to mind being moved, as I kept him in the same cage, with the same furniture, etc. 

Then she was playing with him in mid-July when he bit her very hard - hard enough to bring lots of blood and leave a scar. She thinks he probably got over-excited and bit down too hard. Now, however, he bites the both of us on our arms and hands whether we're petting him or not.

He lives alone, which I understand was a big mistake on my part and which I really regret, but I am currently searching for another younger, male rat to quarantine and socialize. I plan on introducing them in mid-September or so, if all goes well. 

Before he bit my mother, he was very, very sweet and was constantly licking both of us and "cuddling" with us. We have only changed his cage once - I bought a larger cage so that there would be plenty of room for Barnabee and his new friend to play. I am beginning to think that he is becoming aggressive because he is alone, so both my mother and I spend several hours with him each day, though I know it really isn't the same. I am hoping a new cage-mate will help his behavior and really regret not being able to get him a new friend until now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

No I would say its the unaltered part. He sounds hormonally aggressive. Does he pouf his fur up, sidle, huff or puff, rub against items, dig with his forepaws, start by licking or nipping an arm or hand, then start biting down harder and harder? If you let that continue his hormones could make him go insane and really hurt you. I don't let intact males "mount" my hand and even start this behaviour.

I think he needs a neuter. IF he was only doing this when "provoked", for eg. poking his butt or even touching it can set off a hormonal male, then you might be able to work with him and pray his hormones settle down. But I think he's beyond that and doing sneaky bites...walks up casually and bites with no provocation.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rat biting in a non-aggressive way?*

He doesn't really do anything but come up and chew on us, i.e. no puffing up, digging, huffing, etc. but he is at the right age for hormones to start kicking in, so I guess I should start hunting around for a vet. Thanks for your help!


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

Hey guys - so, so sorry to double post; I just wanted to bring my post up a little so that it wouldn't go off onto Page 2/into oblivion. This is kind of an emergency, and any advice at all on what I should do in regards to Barnabee and introducing him to Shy Guy would be very much appreciated! 



> 1. Is his aggression likely due to hormones, or is he aggressive because he's been alone and is frustrated?
> 2. Should I wait on beginning to introduce him to Shy Guy?
> 3. If I need to get Barnabee neutered, should I got ahead and get Shy Guy neutered, too? (Do all male rats need to be neutered?)


Thanks very much!

Update: My mother has told me that Barnabee has bitten her twice in a very severe way, and both times occurred when she was cleaning his cage while he was in it ("pooper scooper-ing"). Is it possible that he is just getting very, very territorial? Also, we have cats who poke their noses into his cage on occasion, but we've heavily discouraged them from getting near his cage, and he's nipped one of them, so they generally stay away. I'm sure he can still smell them though - could this be stressing him out, too? Sorry for all the info - I'm just trying to think of possible explanations, and I know that more info usually helps others solve the problem, too. I am in severe need of advice since I am a new rat mom!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

Neuter him! Then intro.


----------



## Amelydia (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

you shouldn't need to neuter Shy Guy unless he starts becoming aggressive as well, but it does sound like Barnabee needs his butt pillows removed. And like lilspaz said, neuter Barnabee before introducing Shy Guy, becuase Barnabee is probably going to be very territorial and likely attack Shy Guy, if you neuter him before hand it will cut down on Barnabees aggression and the severity of any attack/hosility towards Shy Guy. Good Luck!


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

Thanks! I took Shy Guy back home with me for the holiday weekend, and I put his cage next to Barnabee's (out of his reach, of course), and Barnabee was very anxious to get to Shy Guy. He was licking the bars and reaching out to him - I think he's very lonely! But I agree about neutering before intro after seeing my mother's finger. Shy Guy is almost still a baby, and Barnabee weighs a pound probably! So thanks for all the advice! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

my rats dig their teeth into me, but as if they are grooming/playing with me. They dont stop after the first nibble, they just go all along the top of my hand then lick me o.0 I tend to think of it as friendly grooming.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

Barnabee used to do that, but now he's actually biting to hurt. It makes my heart hurt to see him unhappy, so we're getting him neutered in a couple of weeks. I think he's really lonely, too - I set my other rat's cage next to his, and he was so anxious to see him. He was licking his cage and trying to play with the other guy. But he also got really aggressive when the other rat came near his bottom level, where he hides all his little food bits. I think he just needs a good snip and a good friend - in that order!


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Update: "Non-aggressive" rat = very aggressive. Now Mum needs stitches.  Help!*

Alright, thanks so much for all the advice! It is greatly appreciated, as I completely out of my element, these guys being my first rats and all. Barnabee is due to be neutered in another week, so hopefully he will be a happy, healthy rat!


----------

